# 18x18x24 - Show me yours!



## jwright08 (Jul 14, 2015)

This frog hobby addiction has taken me by storm.... I finished the 1st viv 3 weeks ago and by this weekend - I will start working on my 3rd viv soon, it'll be a 18x18x24.

My first two (24x18x18) turned out pretty much identical....which is (kinda) fine as symmetry is something we were (sort of) aiming for. You can peep at their twinsy effect if you promise not to laugh.

Anyway - I was hoping some of you would be so kind as to share your 18x18x24 final product vivs! 

(Yes I am aware I can do a custom search for 18x18x14 - But I like instant gratification)


----------



## k5MOW (Jun 19, 2015)

Here is a picture of mine. 









Roger


----------



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

An old viv of mine, sold it to a member.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry, my pictures suck. The first 4 are pumilio tanks so they have broms. The last one is for my leucs. It has orchids and ferns. I didn't include any broms because they tend to shade the rest of the tank and the leucs don't need them anyway. 
I try to give my tanks a 3D effect by having branches extending aout from the background, but it is hard to capture with my camera.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Oops, Sorry, I just realized the 1st and the 4th pics are the same tank.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

You were just amortizing the cost of taking that picture ;-) Nice looking tanks!

I will have to get around to taking some pictures of mine...

Mark


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Our leuc and imi tanks.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peaceofthetropic (Jan 26, 2013)

Here are my two 18 x 18 x 24's.

1st one is for a trio of leucs and the 2nd has a pair of O. pumilio Uyama


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## skoomd (Dec 24, 2013)

froggorf said:


>



Woah, what is that moss on the left side of the tank? 



jwright08 said:


> This frog hobby addiction has taken me by storm.... I finished the 1st viv 3 weeks ago and by this weekend - I will start working on my 3rd viv soon, it'll be a 18x18x24.
> 
> My first two (24x18x18) turned out pretty much identical....which is (kinda) fine as symmetry is something we were (sort of) aiming for. You can peep at their twinsy effect if you promise not to laugh.
> 
> ...


Do you know what species the bromeliad on the top right is? That purple colour is amazing!


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

It's NEHerp moss, not sure on the actual species.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

A couple of the 18x18x24 (exo terra and zoo med) that I put together are pictured below. Both are basically comprised of cork oak bark and wood arranged in different ways to make the space look a little less flat, but they are really just mounts for the plants. I sold one a couple years ago and the other has been turned into a grow-out chamber.









Other iterations of it are shown in this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/40898-reviv-vivarium-photos.html



And this one was pretty neat too:


Eventually it was trimmed back to its bones.


Mike


----------



## zaius (Feb 21, 2008)

Here are a few of my custom builds in 18x18x24 vivs.


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

zaius said:


> Here are a few of my custom builds in 18x18x24 vivs.


I love that first one. Menacing.


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

I only have Mourning Geckos in here now... but might sometime add a pair of frogs.

I picked up that Ricciocarpus natans from Pubfiction and it really pulled the little waterfall section together nicely.


----------



## jwright08 (Jul 14, 2015)

skoomd said:


> Do you know what species the bromeliad on the top right is? That purple colour is amazing!


I'm pretty sure it's a fireball - it MIGHT be a hybrid, but I know for a fact it was labeled fireball at least. It's under 2 Josh's Frogs LED lights.

I knew I should have somehow documented them all....


----------



## MrMMB (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## toronaga (Jun 16, 2015)

you guys have some great vivs! stop posting the nice ones if you want more people to contribute lol. heres my first attempt


----------



## jwright08 (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks everyone for contributing! Your images have given me courage to tackle the vertical build. I've got most of my hardscaping done today. Texturing it tomorrow after the expanding foam cures.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

I got this guy:


----------



## jwright08 (Jul 14, 2015)

Finished my 18x18x24. This be will for thumbnails, hopefully some variabilis!
Side views included as you really can't see it from the front. Hoping that will make the frogs feel right at home.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

jwright08 said:


> Finished my 18x18x24. This be will for thumbnails, hopefully some variabilis!
> 
> Side views included as you really can't see it from the front. Hoping that will make the frogs feel right at home.



Nice use of the cork! I want variabilis too. Just not sure the temps are good for shipping to DFW. They'll love that Viv!


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwright08 (Jul 14, 2015)

Mohlerbear said:


> Nice use of the cork! I want variabilis too. Just not sure the temps are good for shipping to DFW. They'll love that Viv!
> 
> 
> Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoping to find some at the NARBC this weekend !


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

You guys have some nice tanks. Makes me want to go grab a few and see what I can do.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

jwright08 said:


> Hoping to find some at the NARBC this weekend !



Mee too! 


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh and if you're local to dfw and there are no variabilis, I plan to order Southerns from kurtis in Florida. We could save on shipping order what we both want. Just a thought!


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is one I finished today









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

A cpl of mine.


----------

